# Need help from Canadian TUGgers



## Dori (Mar 12, 2006)

Our son is planning a backpack/hostel trip to Thailand during July/August..  Any suggestions on how to get there-best routes, carriers, etc.?  Any advice wuld be greatly appreciated.  TIA.

Dori


----------



## eal (Mar 12, 2006)

*Thailand*

Travelcuts or STA has many good flights and tours for students.  Try
http://www.travelcuts.com/en/index2.asp or
http://www.statravel.ca/StatravelCA/travelstores/ts_index.aspx?MenuID=200
to get started.  

Also 
http://thorntree.lonelyplanet.com 
is a  great site to get information from other travellers.


----------



## BarCol (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Dori: First I think I know how you are feeling about now  ..has your son got an ISIC card (as a stydent) or the IYIC (if not a student, but under 25)?? If not he should get one from Travel Cuts as they do offer discounts not only on airfare but also on the cost of hostels etc - presumably that would be in New Zealand..  I also have a colleague whose nephews were in Thailand last year so I'll if she can find out more about that from them. I'll p.m. you on it


----------



## MaryH (Mar 15, 2006)

TravelCuts can be a good choice, especially for students.

TourEast also have some good flight deals from Canada to SE Asia
www.toureast.com


----------



## Dori (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Eal and Barb.  Devin has dealt with Travel Cuts (he backpacked through Europe last summer).  Thank Heavens for e-mail! We kept in touch often while he was on his 3 week trip.  We were very worried the whole time he was away!

He does have his card, I think.  I know that he belongs to  the International Youth Hostel network.  Barb, I would  very much appreciate any info you could pass on from your friend.

Devin went to TravelCuts today and got a price of just shy of $1800 for airfare.  Ouch!

Thanks again!

Dori


----------



## keith (Mar 16, 2006)

*thailand airfare*

Dori,

MaryH had mentioned Tour East. They specialize in Asia and frequently have consolidator fares which they sell to other travel agents. I deal with Josephine Kiang at the VIP desk. If you would like her number and extension, please email me and I will give it to you. 

I am currently in Tokyo now and will in transit to Marriott Newport Coast Villas tomorrow and will be unable to get in touch with you until later on Friday, California time. 

Take care,

Keith


----------



## Dori (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks, Mary and Keith.

Keith, I would appreciate the number of your contact, so we can give her a call.  thanks!

Dori


----------



## keith (Mar 31, 2006)

*Tour East Holidays*

Hi Dori,
Just got back from Japan, China, and California ....and still feeling a bit jet lagged.

My contact is Josephine Kiang at Tour East Holidays. She handles the VIP desk. I will email you her phone number.


----------



## Dori (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Keith.  You have mail.

Dori


----------

